# Looking for cpc-a coders



## jdean (Sep 4, 2015)

I am looking for new coders with no experience but has passed their test and are CPC-A.  

Please contact jdean@medicalreimbursementinc.com


----------



## shijilal (Sep 7, 2015)

*Coder job*

I am a certified coder CPC,working in a hospital billing dept. I would like to have a part time job as a coder .


----------



## shijilal (Sep 7, 2015)

*Coder job*

Please contact me @ lalphilip8@yahoo.com.


----------



## CAS80 (Sep 7, 2015)

Would this be a remote position?


----------



## jac525 (Sep 8, 2015)

Could you give us more information on the position??


----------



## Jennifer G 08 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Cpc-a*

I interested @dj63@ctcn.net


----------



## nicole52588 (Sep 11, 2015)

*resume sent*

I emailed my resume, would love this opportunity.


----------



## kaliaug99@yahoo.com (Sep 14, 2015)

*I am CPC-A*

I just became a CPC-A and I am interested in this opportunity. Sending my resume by e-mail to you. Thank you.


----------

